# Brisket Blues



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm not happy with my last few brisket cooks. I usually use salt and pepper. They come out fine texture wise but I feel they are lacking in flavor. I generally use CAB full packers and save the point for chili. Any ideas out there to help me improve the final product?
Thanks
Chris L.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 14, 2006)

Try Wolfe Rub!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 14, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> I'm not happy with my last few brisket cooks. I usually use salt and pepper. They come out fine texture wise but I feel they are lacking in flavor. I generally use CAB full packers and save the point for chili. Any ideas out there to help me improve the final product?
> Thanks
> Chris L.



Chris, 
      I normally use Choice or even Select packers and flats at times and have never had a problem with flavor.  I just don't see spending the extra money for a CAB to make BBQ with.   I know some will differ but that's just me.  

Now, you were'nt too specific on your cooking and resting process.  I know you normally don't foil when you Q.  But I'd recommend you give it a shot on your next brisket.  You can cook a great tender brisket without foiling too, but just try it next time and see if it makes a difference for you.  Cook in the smoke until you get to 165* internal temp, then foil and cook until the internal temp reaches 190 and then let it rest at least an hour.  Then let cool and slice.  

One last question, what temp are you cooking it at and what temp are you pulling it off the cooker?  

Oh, you say you're only using S&P.  Maybe add a bit of garlic and onion powder and maybe oregano if you just wanna keep it simple.  But those flavors should help some.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Feb 14, 2006)

I have done the onion garlic thing and foiled. Problem with foil is I end up with a less than firm brisket, Some times it turns to mush. (foiled agian! :grin: ) I just can't help but think it's something stupid I'm missing. Don't forget I cook direct with no water pan. I went as far as checking temps also with a nutemp, 265- 275 And 225-250 I just don't get it. Beef ribs, Chuck, and rolled roasts are great. Just the darn brisket that lacks some darn thing! It's a mistery to me. Or it might just be me. #-o


----------



## Finney (Feb 14, 2006)

Try injecting.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Feb 14, 2006)

Not a big fan of injecting. That's kind of like a woman with fake boobs to me.    I'd rather hone my skills to put out a great product than inhanse my short comings.


----------



## Finney (Feb 14, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Not a big fan of injecting. That's kind of like a woman with fake boobs to me.    I'd rather hone my skills to put out a great product than inhanse my short comings.


The hell with you then.  LOL
Just kidding Pigs.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Feb 14, 2006)

That's okay Finster, I see where they are stabbing huge shrimp and pumping them up too. How sad is that? Well this weekend I'll try a brisket with a paper bag and omit the foil. Had a guy tell me that a paper bag brisket works. Who knows.


----------



## Finney (Feb 14, 2006)

Turkey in a paper bag is great.  
Have you tried cooking in a foil pan?


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 14, 2006)

....*or*, you could try* WOLFE RUB*.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Feb 14, 2006)

That's what's up for this weekend. Brisket to 160 or so and in a pan then in the bag. (with myself)  :grin:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Feb 14, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> ....*or*, you could try* WOLFE RUB*.


  WTF Bruce?  I have some on the way!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 14, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> I have done the onion garlic thing and foiled. Problem with foil is I end up with a less than firm brisket, Some times it turns to mush. (foiled agian! :grin: ) I just can't help but think it's something stupid I'm missing. Don't forget I cook direct with no water pan. I went as far as checking temps also with a nutemp, 265- 275 And 225-250 I just don't get it. Beef ribs, Chuck, and rolled roasts are great. Just the darn brisket that lacks some darn thing! It's a mistery to me. Or it might just be me. #-o



If it's turning to mush, you're leaving it in the foil too long.  Make sure you have the thermometer probe in the flat of the brisket.  Foil at 165*, and pull off the pit at 190*.  It will not be mushy unless you leave it in the foil too long.  Your Wolfe Rub is on the way to the rescue for the flavor solution!   8-[   Up up and away!


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 14, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="Bruce B":15cpxhug]....*or*, you could try* WOLFE RUB*.


  WTF Bruce?  I have some on the way![/quote:15cpxhug]

Easy there Sea Biscuit, I was only kidding...playing off what Nick said earlier.


----------



## Jack W. (Feb 14, 2006)

Hey Pigs,

Lately, I've been cooking cow pie to 190 or so and pulling it to rest, double wrapped in a cooler.  I am adding about 1/2 of a bottle of Dr. Pepper a beef boullion cube and 1 tsp or so of black pepper before I wrap it.  It seems like as the cow pie cools it draws some of the mix up into the brisket.  After I slice I pour a little of the jus over the brisket.  Good stuff Maynard!

Jack


----------



## oompappy (Feb 14, 2006)

The A1 and mustard slather is a good one. Also, on sliced brisket, alot of the flavor is in the bark so don't be afraid to use lots of rub. More than you would normally use for other cuts. For that traditional Texas brisket taste hit it with a good dose of mesquite smoke for the first 2 hours.

Oh, forget the foil. Except for holdin'.


----------



## jminion1 (Feb 15, 2006)

Pigs
Cooking a brisket in a paperbag is to keep from over smoking when log burning in an offset. Since your direct cooking I will assume that you are burning wood down to coal or using charcoal so over smoking isn't your problem. 

I would suggest making a rub very little or no sugar, something like garlic, onion, celery salt, paprika and some chili pepper or powder. Also when you go into foil add something like Rick's Sinful marinade.

Get it off the cooker at 185 to 190 internal in the thickest part of the flat into a dry cooler for a couple of hours. 

Your cooking in no mans land for brisket, either drop pit temps or raise them (220 to 240 or 325 to 350). If you go with the higher temps allow some somke for about 3 hours and then into foil with marinade and off the cooker at 185 to 190 internal the whole cook would be 6 maybe 7 hours at the higher temps.

Jim


----------



## Finney (Feb 15, 2006)

Damn Jim...
We all were waiting on the "The Bag Caught Fire" story.


----------



## jminion1 (Feb 15, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Damn Jim...
> We all were waiting on the "The Bag Caught Fire" story.



Cooking direct that could be happen. :grin:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks Jim. Thats kind of my thinking also. It's going to be fun this weekend. Oh yea, The only "bag" I want to see on fire is my ex.  :grin:


----------



## Jack W. (Feb 15, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Thanks Jim. Thats kind of my thinking also. It's going to be fun this weekend. Oh yea, The only "bag" I want to see on fire is my ex.  :grin:



Good one dude!


Good Luck on the brisket cook.

Jack


----------



## bbqpits (Feb 15, 2006)

*brisket*

try rubbing down the brisket with french's wet mustard first.
It acts as an emulsifying agent, helping break down the fat & 
cells so the rub will flavor deaper. Also saves on rubs.
Some also used powdered worchestershire first.

Dave Klose


----------

